# Eastfork bass



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Where are the bass at eastfork.I have a hard time,HARD TIME catching bass at eastfork.I've never had as much trouble catching bass as i have had last year and this year at eastfork.Can someone tip me to the secrets of eastfork.Where would the bass be at this time of year.What areas of the lake produce best.I'm going this weekend,going to bass fish in the evening up till late,then try cattin a while,then back to bass early before dawn.I fish eastfork on the weekends because it's close to home and would like to figure the bass out there.Any help?


----------

